# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Mystery Sword Help??

## Rich Allen

I just picked up a rather odd sword/dagger?  It as about 22 inches long, looks to be rather old, and has a name on the blade I can't read.  Looks like someone put lots of work into the wood carving on this one.  Any information on origin and vintage would be helpful.

----------


## Will Mathieson

You may get more replies posting in the South East Asia section. You have a Indonesian Kris.

----------

